

Jerryscript – A JavaScript Engine for Internet of Things - pstan
https://samsung.github.io/jerryscript/

======
dottrap
I think the objectives are very interesting, but I can't help feel like this
was a missed opportunity to cooperate and focus resources instead of
reiventing the wheel again.

Duktape already has impressive compactness and is extremely portable. It also
embraced Lua's design which is brilliant.
[http://duktape.org](http://duktape.org)

~~~
sanxiyn
Duktape isn't compact enough to run on 64 KB RAM and would need extensive
modifications to do so.

